# 79 cj7 controls



## Cmc76 (Jan 13, 2021)

I picked up a 79 cj last week.
Has a 6.5 western blade. Guessing a Myers pump, but could be a yellow painted western. In the cab it's controlled by 2 separate toggle switches. 
I haven't pulled it apart, but I am assuming 3 wire each. 
Question I'd can I splice in a standard western controller?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Put up a picture of the pump so we know what you have. But if it's a Meyer, that's a no.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Not if it’s a Meyer pump


----------



## Cmc76 (Jan 13, 2021)

Pictured is the pump and controller setup. Any ideas appreciated


----------



## samcarpen (Nov 2, 2010)

That's a Meyer E-47.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

They have what they call a slick stick, or something. But you have to change the plug on the harness in the cab.


----------



## Cmc76 (Jan 13, 2021)

Maybe I'm best off with a newer pump anyways? Is there a better performing option for a small plow?


----------



## Cmc76 (Jan 13, 2021)

I should note, I'm not going anywhere near a full restoration on this jeep. But you definitely feel the pump drawing when used.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Make a bracket to mount the switches on the gearshift stalk next to the knob.


----------



## Cmc76 (Jan 13, 2021)

It's not really the placement so much. It's tiny rocker switches. I might get one of these and play with it.


----------

